# Uber android app



## Uber sting (Feb 19, 2015)

Does anyone know how to get the beeping sound to work on the Uber android app. I have a Samsung Galaxy s3 mini and it only flashes when a call comes in


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

no option that i personally know of,seems to default to sound on


----------



## Omair (Jan 28, 2015)

It's either the alarm or media volume.

I always have my phone on vibrate but still get sound. I always keep my media and alarm sounds half way up.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Look on your phone to see which one is set all the way to the left.


----------



## XavierKnight (Dec 6, 2014)

Did you try rebooting your phone?


----------



## Uber sting (Feb 19, 2015)

i have all my sounds on. seems to be a problem with samsung phones. maybe i will try to reboot my phone


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Are you plugged into a media port in your car? If you have the phone on a charger and the charger is in a mediaport, the sound will go to the car even if it isn't playing it. I have an S3 and it beeps.


----------



## Buddybob (Nov 12, 2014)

Uber sting said:


> Does anyone know how to get the beeping sound to work on the Uber android app. I have a Samsung Galaxy s3 mini and it only flashes when a call comes in


Your has to be plugged into a cigarette lighter adapter and not in the usb or media port.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Are you plugged into a media port in your car? If you have the phone on a charger and the charger is in a mediaport, the sound will go to the car even if it isn't playing it. I have an S3 and it beeps.


yeah but in that situation ALL sounds would go to the car,not just the beep
thats why sometimes i turn off my bluetooth,because it autoconnects to the car, and so do the sounds...


----------



## Uber sting (Feb 19, 2015)

My phone is not plugged in to anything and it still only flashes. Although all other sounds work


----------

